# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  VOTE: July Enclosure of the Month Poll

## Don

Please vote for the July Enclosure of the Month. In order to vote, look through these photos and then click the corresponding option (use the numbers - it makes it easier) in the poll above this message. Poll closes within 48 hours (sooner if enough votes). Thank you and best of luck to everyone!


*Don 15 Gallon Vertical* 


*Amy (LilyPad) 35 Gallon Hex*
**


*MikeM670 10 Gallon Vertical*
**



*Cheri (bshmerlie) Small Exo Terra*
**


*Chris (rcteem) lamasi vivarium aka the mushroom tank* 
**

*Brian (killerecho) zoo-med terrarium 12 x 12 x 18* 
**


*Jim0 36-gal bowfront* **
*Martin (ViperJr) Red-Eyed Leaf Frog tank*
**

----------

Whistly

----------


## John Clare

I think Don should run the photo competition too :Wink: .

----------


## Martin

Dart frogs are clearly over-represented... Good thing there are some tree frogs at least!
Perhaps it should say what lives in the tank? Or is it just a "Nicest looking tank"-vote?

Also, isn't poll spelled, well, "poll"?

----------


## IrishRonin

How do you get entered for this? I also wanted to ask jim0 if he had any advice on keep moss and how he got it to climb the way he did?

----------


## Martin

> How do you get entered for this?


You entered by posting your picture here:
http://www.frogforum.net/general-dis...n-entries.html

However, it is closed since the poll has started. I guess it will be a new, identical thread each month.

----------


## Jeremiah

They Are all so good but I think #4 is my favorite and then # 7

----------


## Don

> I think Don should run the photo competition too.


I think Whistly was wanting to do this and I can show how to do it without uploading all the pics again.

Wasn't too hard once I had all the picture links :-)

----------



----------


## Don

Bump.... don't forget to vote.....  Voting ends in two days

----------


## Whistly

Thank you for starting this Don.
I was going to do it but I'm on dial up so it was going so slow and eventually froze. I asked John to do it but he's busy with the software upgrade so I asked Cheri to do it but she was unavailable so I logged on to ask you if you could do it but you've already done it.  :Big Applause: 
Thank you

----------


## Don

Bump....    Come on, you know you want to pick one.

----------


## Don

Bump Bump   Only one more day to vote..... Join in and help pick the winner.

----------


## Don

Voting ends today so pick your favorite.

----------


## Don

Only a few hours left so stop into this thread and vote for your favorite!  You know you can't resist so just do it!

----------


## rcteem

No one voted for mine  :Frown: ...cant say I dont blame them when #4 and #7 look that good!!!

----------


## Don

> No one voted for mine ...cant say I dont blame them when #4 and #7 look that good!!!


I think yours looks great.   Looks like JimO win!   What a beautifully grown in tank.  Me and Mike are going to sneak over an score some moss from JimO when he is not looking!

----------


## Michael

Score some moss I'm going after the whole tank!

----------


## Lacibeth

> No one voted for mine ...cant say I dont blame them when #4 and #7 look that good!!!


It was a tough choice as I have a soft spot in my heart for fungus.

----------


## John Clare

The Enclosure of the Month is now on the cover of the web site!  When does the next competition start?

----------


## Whistly

> The Enclosure of the Month is now on the cover of the web site! When does the next competition start?


I'm going to start it right now.

----------

